# [Solved] Dead wireless on HP Pavilion Slimline s7600n

## Mercen4ry

Kernel version: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (x86)

Updated: Model of wireless device: Gemtek WUBR-177G (15a9:0004)

Solved: Requires isp116x_hcd

 *Mercen4ry wrote:*   

> Simply pull down ndiswrapper and make sure isp116x_hcd is running in your kernel:
> 
> ```
>  $ sudo modprobe isp116x_hcd
> ```
> ...

 

Original text:

-----------------------------------------------------

Evening. Hopefully this has been asked before.

This is my seventh Gentoo box that I've set up now, so I'm pretty familiar with the whole process and tend to solve these problems myself. Everything works on it, SATA drive, wired ethernet, video drivers, all the bells and whistles.... except for the wireless adapter:

 *cat /proc/bus/usb/devices wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=07 Cnt=02 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0
> 
> D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
> ...

 

Tried coldplug, tried prism54, tried bcm43xx. As for ndiswrapper... see below. 

The tricky thing is, HP doesn't list the model number of the wireless adapter on the site, nor on anything that came with the computer. The "Wireless Setup Disk" was documentation only, listing the Windows setup wizard and no device ID. How helpful.  :Rolling Eyes: 

I kicked around the kernel a couple times trying to get the thing online, to no avail:

```
...

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW_QOS=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_BCM43XX=m

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_PIO=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_PIO_MODE is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

...
```

dmesg | grep -i net:

```
...

NET: Registered protocol family 16

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@vger.kernel.org cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

NET: Registered protocol family 2

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.54.

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

NET: Registered protocol family 17

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

NET: Registered protocol family 4

NET: Registered protocol family 5

...
```

dmesg | grep -i usb:

```
...

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

HUB0 XVRA XVRB XVRC USB0 USB2 AZAD MMAC MMCI 

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-5: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 2-5: can't read configurations, error -71

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB CF Reader     Rev: 1.01

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SM Reader     Rev: 1.02

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB MS Reader     Rev: 1.03

usb-storage: device scan complete

...
```

lsmod output:

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bcm43xx               424192  0            # I loaded this manually with modprobe

ieee80211softmac       29312  1 bcm43xx

prism54                53640  0            # Ditto

appletalk              33712  0 

ipx                    25516  0 

p8023                   2176  1 ipx

uhci_hcd               21640  0 

ohci1394               33584  0 

ehci_hcd               30472  0 

ohci_hcd               19460  0 

```

lspci output:

```
$ lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Class 0403: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)

02:09.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem

```

lsusb, for completeness:

```
$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 15a9:0004  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Aaaaand... nothing.

The remaining mini-text is dated and inaccurate. It's included from the original message for completeness. Please disregard.

So I'm left with two questions. 

First, what's in there in the first place? Usually this is pretty easy to figure out, but when I bought the thing, it came OEM without a restore CD or proper drivers. HP's site doesn't have them, either. And lsusb, cat .../devices, and so forth aren't being too helpful.

Process of elimination tells me it's most likely a WL-780G, but I'd be interested in a better way to determine this.

Second problem is getting the thing to work. Gemtek has some older Linux drivers for WL*, but they're dated 2001, beta. I'd try to ndiswrapper the thing, but the link to the Windows drivers from Gemtek's site 404s.  :Sad: 

And... I'm just plain stumped here. Any help would be much appreciated. I really don't want to have to bruteforce it from a Windows install or crack the thing open just to read the device type unless I desperately have to. Especially considering this case isn't very easy to open.  :Razz: Last edited by Mercen4ry on Wed Dec 13, 2006 5:07 am; edited 9 times in total

----------

## Mercen4ry

Going to bump this once and only once since I'm still having the problem. 

I did some more digging -- the rescue CD link from HP's site 404s. The store I bought it from had no idea what Gemtek device is in there. And the best part of all; HP support was clueless.

<offtopic>

After a day's worth of frustration, I called up HP support and asked them in very specific terms if they knew the device number of the wireless card in the Pavilion s7600n Slimline PC. The first tech was somewhat friendly and helpful, but "due to their system being down, could not access the tools [she] needs. Call back in an hour." Okay...

Well, I bit the bullet and called them back. This time, I was transferred to India to begin what I can only describe as a stereotypically bad phone conversation. By this I mean:

 *Quote:*   

> Tech: (Indian Accent) "Hello, welcome to HP support. How may I help you today?"
> 
> Me: "Hi. I'd like to ask the device number for the Wireless B/G card in the Pavilion Slimline s7600n PC."
> 
> Me: "It's a really simple question -- can you look that up for me? I know it's made by Gemtek."
> ...

 </offtopic>

Lesson learned: If you intend to buy HP, don't bother with tech support.

Unless anyone has some divine insight on the card, I'm just going to give up on it for the time being and use the wired ethernet. Thanks for listening.  :Smile: 

----------

## madisonicus

I just spent a good while trying to find anything and didn't turn up any more than you did.    :Crying or Very sad: 

It sounds like it's integrated with the motherboard maybe?  /shrug  The big manufacturers are so annoyingly coy about indicating exactly what it is they put in their boxen because it so often depends on whatever they can get their hands on for the right price.

Have you tried opening up the case and looking?  Might at least get a serial number or something else traceable.  Or maybe you can call it a hardware failure and ask for a refund?

If I find anything else I'll post.

GL,

m

----------

## Mercen4ry

Well, I have more information, and an Ubuntu user just PMed me asking about it, so I think it's time to give this its second bump.

First of all, I found the model number hidden on page three of the not-so-helpful-and-Engrish manual. The wireless is a WUBR-177G by Gemtek.

Second, a friend and I ganked the drivers off a display model at CompUSA to see if we could get ndiswrapper up and running: 

```
$ sudo ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

oem8            driver installed, hardware (15A9:0004) present 

```

Survey says: No:

```
$ dmesg

...

ndiswrapper version 1.25 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request

ndiswrapper version 1.25 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request

ndiswrapper version 1.25 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper version 1.25 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request

... (a million of these)

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 13, error -110

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 14

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 14, error -110

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request

svc: bad direction 268435456, dropping request
```

```
$ sudo ifconfig -a

# Wired ethernet

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:E0:9B  

          inet addr:192.168.x.x  Bcast:192.168.x.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:x:xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: xxxx::xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:622319 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1228003 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:46589560 (44.4 Mb)  TX bytes:1223847860 (1167.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x4000 

# Dead device. Does this look like firewire-to-USB?

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-D2-17-A9-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1008  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:6 dropped:6 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

...

```

And so, I'm going to pursue this one further with the good folks at ndiswrapper or our friendly neighborhood kernel hackers. If anything comes of it, it'll be dropped here!  :Smile: 

PS: I appreciate the help, madisonicus.  :Smile: 

----------

